# Guess the weight CONTEST !!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was informed no auction for calls so I will be giving the call I have made to the correct guess on the weight of the coyote pictured below.I just called him in this morning.My digital scale wasnt working so guess in pounds only no ounces.Closest to the actual weight wins the call. I will provide a pic of the call tomorrow.Monday morning I will announce the winner.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

38


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

36


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

41


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

32


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

33, NIce coyote, good job )


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll say 18 pounds..

You mean the gun right??

Well if your bragging it must be a big bloke. How about 47 pounds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No bragging here. Also if anyone hits the weight right on I will end it and announce the winner.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

30lb


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

23lbs


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

29 lbs


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

22lbs. Nice shootin.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

31LBS.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

34 lbs.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

28 lbs


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

37


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

27lbs


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!! Congrats on your kill---20-lbs-sb*


----------



## Sniper23 (Dec 7, 2012)

39


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice yote 21lbs


----------



## tunahooker (Feb 15, 2012)

42.5#


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

26


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I think every number is taken between 25 & 41...If not, I'll take whatever number is left...(But I think it's 36 LOL)


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

15 lbs


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

44 lbs. Nice dog Ed !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll guess 25lbs. Nice photo by the way.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

24# for my guess. Nice story to, even though most of the time its not a good thing there is nothing quite like hearing them howl at you or the call!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a winner !!!! Cheez with 24 lbs. I know it doesnt look that light but I checked my scale with a 15 lb weight and it was right on.

Congrats Cheez, I will post a pic of the call today,can you PM me your shipping info?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you remember right that coyote was from Tennesse,

The next one I post I hope to have batteries for the digital, and no I am not buying batteries at the dollar store !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know he looked big and real white coming in, but when I got to him he looked dark and very little


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I plan on giving a call for every coyote I call in.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah I know. I havent been out but about 5-7 times so far this year and only 2 coyotes.But with the wifes health being bad. But now she got more stents and doing great I should be able to get out more, even if I just stay closer to home.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

32


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey, thanks for doing that Ed. That's very kind of you, and fun as well!


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for doing a contest like this.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great guess Cheez and congrats on the call

nice work ED!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go cheez!!! Thanks for your generosity Ed!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Ed thats was great really 24lbs and not 23lbs ? Hassel would have had a fit anyway. He would have sworn I sent you some sausage or something !!!! LOL Appreciate the chance to win something for sure.Now do you need my address and and we can go hunting and you can give me the calls and it will save you from all the shipping cost!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is the call. Congratulations Cheez !!


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

very nice call and fun contest, thanks Ed )


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh man, I gotta start guessing better! That is really nice! That looks like an "eye" in the grain.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks ED that was fun--sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice looking call Ed that Bocote?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

next contest will be to the closest in pounds and ounces ! I may be going out in the morning havent decided yet.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking call! Good luck if ya go out Ed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SG how much do you think a pound stick of sausage would weight?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know, I know, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very generous of you Ed

hope you shoot alot of yotes this year

i never win anything,but i always enjoy playing

once again,your a very generous person to do this

congrats on that great guess cheez,i know your gonna love his call

looks awesome


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This ones for Stonegod then if he guesses it right. I could send a coyote to him. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Your close but no cigar. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the contest, lots of suspense.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

ooh.....Major score! Congratulations, Cheez.


----------



## Sniper23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for having the contest Ed! Congrats Cheez! This place is great.


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

29lbs


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

That call looks awesome Ed Im sure its one of your "field grade" calls right? :wink: Thanks!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great contest. Thanks Ed. Great looking call that you gave away. Congrats to Cheez.


----------



## TK84 (Dec 12, 2012)

I say its about 29lbs


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Here is the call. Congratulations Cheez !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty...Nice score Cheez !


----------



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

26


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hey guys this contest is over, lol Cheez won the call !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Cheez !


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Did this weekend seem extra long to anyone else? Maybe its just because I am excited for the call. Thanks again Ed!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful Call Ed, that was fun.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

There was a contest?


----------

